# Pathfinder prop



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

on my 17T with a 60 HP, I'm running the Power Tech SCD4R15PYM90 4 blade at 5400 rpm's, I would contact Power Tech to find the exact model that will fit your motor, with my 3 blade it would run around 35 mpg, the 4 blade runs 29-30 mph, a 4 blade stern lifting prop will help you get the jump, I'd also look at have tabs installed that boat responds well with tabs


----------



## Tailing1 (Jan 15, 2013)

I see that you said you could go 35mph in your Pathfinder 17t with a three blade prop. We are trying to find some extra speed on our 17t so if you could tell me which 3 blade prop you run I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Fishon I am far from an expert but my 15t 25hp had a four blade cupped stainless. I hear the four blade cupped props give lift. Enjoy that boat it I miss mine but a fellow member is enjoying it now


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> I see that you said you could go 35mph in your Pathfinder 17t with a three blade prop. We are trying to find some extra speed on our 17t so if you could tell me which 3 blade prop you run I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


The prop is a 17p Stilleto, but that might not work with your motor. I believe the 60 swings a bigger prop.


----------



## Tailing1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We are running a Yamaha 70hp and having a hard time zeroing in on the right prop. We were going 30 with a 15p yam prop and put on a 16p PT prop and lost speed. Can't seem to get the right one.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Give Ken at Propgods a call. He will point you in the right direction http://propgods.com/content2/Default.aspx


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

Consider a shaw wing or manta ray cav plate. They are made for tunnels and will help hole shot, lifting stern, and blow outs. You don't have to drill holes in your motor. I want one but at close to $300 I'm saving my pennies. I also have a 13r Gheenoe build im trying to get started. I get about 34 with my four blade prop but I do not know the make or pitch it was on there when I bought the boat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Thanks for the info. We are running a Yamaha 70hp and having a hard time zeroing in on the right prop. We were going 30 with a 15p yam prop and put on a 16p PT prop and lost speed. Can't seem to get the right one.


this is taken from an email from Power Tech about a 60 hp and 17T concerning 4 blade props

The SCD4R15PYM90 should be the fastest, but the least grippy of my 4-blades and would probably need to run in the lowest, or next to lowest mounting position. The RXB4R14PYM90 should be a bit slower, but have more grip and motor elevation capability, and could probably come up some. The SWW3R14PYM90 should run similarly in speed to the RXB, but have similar, if not more, grip. The SWW4R13PYM90 would have the most grip and motor elevation capability, but would probably be the slowest. I think our range on all props would be from 30-31 to 35-38 (One of my test reports showed a 1700T/C60 that hit 41 with the SCD4R15, but I wasn’t on it, so I think it might be optimistic.).


----------



## sea1blue (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 2000 15T and just installed a 2004 Honda BF50A. I'm not sure what kind of prop to buy so any advice in that area would be appreciated. I have Lenco trim tabs. Thanks.


----------

